# got me some zillas



## stealth500ho (Aug 14, 2009)

and a video of them


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks great! looks like it's also time to snorkel that beast!!!


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

Looks Great! Got any pics of that shifter?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good, What size are they?


----------



## stealth500ho (Aug 14, 2009)

26 my dad had them and i traded him my ss312 12" for them i also have mud *****es


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Pretty sweet..i have the same ones and their awsome off road....Muddie49


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Zilla's are a good choice ...I do like 'em in the mud.


----------

